# libgloox fuer Red Hat



## Romsl (3. Februar 2007)

Hi,

hat jemand libgloox sourcen oder rpms fuer Red Hat gesehen oder kann mir sagen wo ich diese finden kann?

Habe eine Abhaengigkeit nach libgloox.so.4

Gruss

Romsl


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Februar 2007)

Wenn Du Software, sei es nun ein Programm oder eine Library, suchst, dann koennen Dir in der Regel SourceForge oder Freshmeat helfen.
So auch in diesem Fall, ueber Freshmeat bin ich zur offiziellen Seite von gloox gekommen.

RPMs lassen sich oft ueber RPMFind finden.


----------

